# Club dues for 2019, Not Available Yet?



## winger (Nov 26, 2018)

Has anyone received their statement/invoice for 2019 Club dues yet?  I am thinking these would have come out by now, possibly late October?


----------



## youppi (Nov 26, 2018)

winger said:


> Has anyone received their statement/invoice for 2019 Club dues yet?  I am thinking these would have come out by now, possibly late October?


No. They are late this year because the last 2 years, the statement appeared November 16 on my account.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 26, 2018)

Is this going to be a sticker surprise for owners?


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 26, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Is this going to be a sticker surprise for owners?



No. Rates have already been announced. Hawaii no change; US collection very small increase. Club Dues no change.

My guess for the delay: Diamond is going to offer a 12 month payment plan this year. My guess is that it is not ready (due to atrociously poor management) so they can't send invoices that include the plan's details.


----------



## youppi (Nov 29, 2018)

@winger The 2019 statement appeared yesterday, Nov 28 in my account


----------



## youppi (Nov 29, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> No. Rates have already been announced. Hawaii no change; US collection very small increase. Club Dues no change.
> 
> My guess for the delay: Diamond is going to offer a 12 month payment plan this year. My guess is that it is not ready (due to atrociously poor management) so they can't send invoices that include the plan's details.


It's still not ready even if they have posted our statement yesterday in our account


----------



## chemteach (Nov 29, 2018)

Mine still haven't posted...


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 1, 2018)

Our Hawaii collection fees posted a few days ago. Our US collection fees have yet to show up.


----------



## winger (Dec 2, 2018)

US Collections just showed up, dated 12/1/2018.  Looks like it is the same amount for last year's.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 2, 2018)

nuwermj said:


> No. Rates have already been announced. Hawaii no change; US collection very small increase. Club Dues no change.
> 
> My guess for the delay: Diamond is going to offer a 12 month payment plan this year. My guess is that it is not ready (due to atrociously poor management) so they can't send invoices that include the plan's details.



Where are the rates posted?  I can't seem to find them on the Diamond website.  (I could find the 2018 and earlier budgets and rates, but not the 2019 information.)


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 2, 2018)

@chemteach. The rates were included in the Association's annual meeting presentation, which is posted on the DRI website. But now they are included with the annual bill. I got mine four days ago. Here's an image from that bill.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 2, 2018)

Thank you!!  I see that now - I didn't go all the way to the bottom of the billing. 

I can't find "The Club" dues rates anywhere - the numbers shown on my "The Club" bill (not the US Collections bill) - don't match up with 0.00518 dollars per point for my non US Collections points.   (The US Collections rate of 0.00518 shows correctly.)  And I have a base charge of $285 on my "The Club" bill plus a charge for my US Collections points, and a charge for my deeds that are part of "The Club." Does anyone know where "The Club" rates are shown on Diamond?
Thanks!!


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 2, 2018)

@chemteach  Because you own a deed and you have assigned its use rights to The Club in exchange for points, your Club dues are are $285 (base fee) plus $0.00988 per point. That is, per point backed by your deed. If you also have collection points you will be charged $0.00518 per point for the collection points. 

For example, if your deed is valued at 8,000 points and you have an additional 5,000, you will pay (for Club dues):
$285 plus
8000 x $0.00988 plus
5000 x $0.00518


----------



## chemteach (Dec 2, 2018)

Now all the numbers are working.  Where did you find the information for Club dues? I couldn't find it anywhere.  :-(


----------



## chemteach (Dec 2, 2018)

The Club Dues are so high - I have to continually rationalize that I'm just paying up front fees for having the ability to have "free" exchanges in The Club, rather than using Interval International or RCI for exchanges...


----------



## nuwermj (Dec 2, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Now all the numbers are working.  Where did you find the information for Club dues? I couldn't find it anywhere.  :-(



Internet forums are my source. Its possible that the per point fee ($0.00988) changed this year. That number is confirmed from last year and I'm assuming it did not increase.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 2, 2018)

Our Hawaiian Club Dies, etc were available,online yesterday. We signed up for them12 month payment plan.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 5, 2018)

Just got my statement for the deeded week that's in the Club. No increase for 2019. It's still $285.00 and $0.00988 per point.


----------



## youppi (Dec 5, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Just got my statement for the deeded week that's in the Club. No increase for 2019. It's still $285.00 and $0.00988 per point.


Hi Art,
How much is the 2019 deeded week MF at P@P without THE Club fee but including GET ?
Thanks



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jo0_ti3h8ZWy41VCCeaFLfpHqZKe38zADMPFQ9lDfg8/pubhtml#


----------



## artringwald (Dec 5, 2018)

youppi said:


> Hi Art,
> How much is the 2019 deeded week MF at P@P without THE Club fee but including GET ?
> Thanks
> View attachment 9320
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jo0_ti3h8ZWy41VCCeaFLfpHqZKe38zADMPFQ9lDfg8/pubhtml#



Total 2019 fees for a 2 bedroom deeded week at P@P are $1755.68, which includes the not-so-voluntary $7.00 ARDA-ROC Voluntary Contribution. Here's the details:


----------



## youppi (Dec 5, 2018)

artringwald said:


> Total 2019 fees for a 2 bedroom deeded week at P@P are $1755.68, which includes the not-so-voluntary $7.00 ARDA-ROC Voluntary Contribution. Here's the details:
> 
> View attachment 9321


It's a 4.93% increase but still the best value for any view other than the garden view compared to the Hawaii Collection.
KBC MF increase by 3.3% but still the best value for any view other than the scenic view (or ocean view when use the upgrade from scenic view) compared to the Hawaii Collection.
Hawaii Collection stay the same as last year. 
So, to explain why Hawaii Collection MF didn't increase when both MF at P@P and KBC increased may be it's because the others 5 USA main-land resorts MF decreased or the new weeks added from P@P (6,853-6,551=302) and KBC (12,137-11,559=578) to the HI collection were higher points value (better view).










September 2018




September 2017


----------

